# Cool Audi Sport Baseball Hat



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been spotting cool hats like this one in the photos coming over from Audi Sport. Pretty cool stuff. Audi should sell these at ALMS races.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Cool Audi Sport Baseball Hat ([email protected])*

I wonder if they come in flex-fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Cool Audi Sport Baseball Hat ([email protected])*

Is that you, George? Cool hat!


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Cool Audi Sport Baseball Hat (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I wonder if they come in flex-fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What, you got a giant melon???





















Just kidding, I'd buy one in a heartbeat, those are sweet


----------

